# Layoutkritik



## Human-FX (21. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Vorab das ganze ist kein Auftrag, ich habe das einfach so gemacht. Die roten Preise sind absichtlich so groß, da das die Aufmerksamkeit einfängt. Die Icons sind auch nur "Beispielsweise" und stehen in keinem speziellen Kontext zum Thema.
Nun würde ich gerne eure Meinung hören.


http://home.arcor.de/e-anima/trsh/12_2_06_neu4.jpg


----------



## zioProduct (21. Februar 2006)

Da kann ich nur sagen: Mir gefällts, der Style errinert mich derb an meinen ex Mitschüler, der hatte so etwa deinen Style oO


----------



## metty (21. Februar 2006)

Stimmt, prinzipiell gefällts. Was halt klar und blöde ist, dass es ein Standardlayout ist. Aber was will man bei Hostingservices auch viel anders machen, oder? 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## thecamillo (21. Februar 2006)

Ist das Layout nicht von Templatemonster ich glaube von 2002 oder 2003, wenn ich mich recht entsinne! Frage deshalb da es auf diese Teile Lizensrechtliche Probbies nach sich ziehen kann; weis das hab gelegentlich mit denen zu tun - verkaufe Layouts an templatemonster und galaxydesign!

gruss thecamillo

PS: Falls ich richtig liege und du das Layout evtl selbst nachgebaut hast aber das Design als Vorlage benutzt hast, darfst Du aus Lizenzrechtlichen Bestimmungen dieses Gedankengut nicht als dein Eigen betrachten und sofern du es beibehalten wirst es in Ausehen und Form stark verändern. Da hilft es nicht eine andere Farbe zu verwenden, so als kleiner Tip.


----------



## mike4004 (21. Februar 2006)

Hi

frage welche Sprache sprichst du mann achte nur mal auf den übrigen Text (News..)?

schaut irgentwie nach französisch aus.

ist das Template wirklich von dir?

mfg mike4004


----------



## dezign (21. Februar 2006)

@mike4004

LOL.
Der war gut. und falls du es noch nicht kennen solltest:

http://www.lipsum.org/


----------



## knorck (21. Februar 2006)

Naja.
Ich denke, dass viel Design von solchen Firmen immer ein bisschen gleich aussehen. Es muss ein bisschen die Gradlinigheit erhalten bleiben ...

@mike4004: Ja der war echt sehr gut ...


----------



## mike4004 (21. Februar 2006)

Hi

ich sehe schon ich sollte Komiker werden ;-) ;-) 

naja leider kannte ich das wirklich noch net ich schreibe immer "TEXT"

achja solltest mal die Seite an irgent einen Hoster verkaufen sorg dafür das das Angebot gleich bleibt (10€ und dafür 4 domains) das kann sich sehen lassen.
........
mfg mike4004


----------



## holzoepfael (21. Februar 2006)

Soviel ich weiss, heisst es "jemanden etwas lehren" und nicht "jemandem etwas lehren"

Du bist nicht zufälligerweise Schweizer? Die haben oft Probleme mit Akkusativ / Dativ.... Hatte ich früher auch oft udn muss noch heute manchmal studieren, wegen dem blöden Mundart....(Süddeutscher reicht vielleicht auch noch....)


----------



## mike4004 (21. Februar 2006)

Hi

ok dann lösch ich das ganze mal:suspekt: :suspekt: :suspekt: :suspekt: 

ich bin Steirer die haben das auch :suspekt: 

mfg mike4004


----------



## helaukoenig (22. Februar 2006)

Korrekt heißt es "jemandem etwas lehren", aber umgangssprachlich hat sich die Akkusativ-Form duchgesetzt (vergl. "Der Dativ ist dem Akkusativ seinTod"). Aber auch wir Nordlichter haben Probleme mit Dativ-Akkusativ.

@Human-FX: wenn du nun schon so einen schönen Entwurf machst, warum exportierst du ihn nicht gleich als HTML? Ansonsten ganz nett anzuschauen.


----------



## holzoepfael (22. Februar 2006)

Na wenn das so ist helaukönig, dann bin ich beruhigt...^^
Ist wirklich eines der wenigen Dinge bei denen ich noch nicht ganz fehlerfrei bin....


----------



## mike4004 (22. Februar 2006)

Hi

sorry das hab ich jetzt net ganz verstanden würde es mir einer einfach erklären und einfach ihn oder ihm sagen?

mfg mike4004


----------



## SilentWarrior (22. Februar 2006)

[OT]

FYI: Das Buch heisst »Der Dativ ist dem _Genitiv_ sein Tod«, und nicht »Der Dativ ist dem _Akkusativ_ sein Tod«

[/OT]

Man könnte auch sagen. Ich bring dir etwas bei.


----------



## Azrael Crusader (22. Februar 2006)

Also wenn ich kurz bemerken darf...  

Zum Layout: hat mir gut gefallen, ja die sprache war lustig, ich denke du wolltest nur die Zeilen füllen oder? Weiter so...


----------



## Human-FX (23. Februar 2006)

Ok.

1.) Diese Sprache nennt sich Latein und es ist blind Text. Google verrät genaueres darüber.
2.) Das ist nicht von Templatemonster geklaut oder nachgebaut...
3.) Es ergäbe mal null Sinn das da zu klauen und dann hier Kritik zu wollen.
4.) Das Photo im Header ist von Photocase sowie die Bilder unten.


----------



## helaukoenig (23. Februar 2006)

@SilentWarrior: richtig, der Titel lautet "Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod". but don´t judge a book by it´s cover. In der Folge 2 "Neues aus dem Irrgarten der deutschen Sprache" widmet sich der Autor Bastian Sick ab S.145ff den Verwirrungen in Sachen Dativ und Akkusativ. Aber ich denke das trägt zum Thema nichts bei.
Deshalb wiederhole ich: das Layout hat mir gefallen, auch wenn es wieder ein ganzer Reihe von Nörglern gibt, die offensichtlich jeden Tag das Rad neu erfinden. Und da wir ja alle wissen, dass Al Gore das Internet erfunden hat, liegen somit alle Urheberrechte bei hm.


----------



## zioProduct (23. Februar 2006)

Al Gore? Soviel ich weiss wurde das Internet in seiner ursprünglichen Form von CERN, in Genf erfunden, auser Al Gore war da dabei. Diese Aussage muss ich als Schweizer vertreten, immerhin kann ich nach meiner Aussage aus sagen, dass das Internet auf schweizer Boden entstanden ist


----------

